# Hardtail zu Fully umbauen



## M132 (22. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ist es eigentlich möglich, bei einem MTB den Hardtailrahmen ohne große Probleme durch einen Fullyrahmen zu ersetzen?
Und ab wie viel Euro gibt es einen vernünftigen Fullyrahmen (ohne Dämpfer)?

Rein hypothetische Frage, interessiert mich aber.
Viele Grüße


----------



## sharky (22. August 2010)

SuFu... sorry dafür, aber das thema wurde schon häufig und erschöpfend besprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2010)

Ja geht, ist aber eine rein hypothetische Antwort auf eine reine hypothetische Frage.

Ob die Antwort auf Deine Hardtail anwendbar ist, weiss ich nicht.
Meine Glaskugel ist zum TÜV, und ohne die weiss ich nicht, welches Hardtail Du besitzt )


----------



## ursel_01 (22. August 2010)

Natürlich ist das möglich, was soll die Frage?


----------



## M132 (22. August 2010)

Sorry, dass ich die Suchfunktion nicht benutzt habe!

Hab ein Poison Zyankali Xi.


----------



## HW49 (22. August 2010)

also ich habs gemacht .... von Ghost Harttail  auf 
Radon Fully Rahmen  mit FOX  RP 23 Dämpfer um 599.--
absolut 0 Problemo 

arbeitsaufwand  ca.  3 stunden ....

http://cgi.ebay.de/RADON-STAGE-Full...-/280550117547?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile


----------



## trailjo (22. August 2010)

Logisch, wieso nicht. Alles was man an einen Hardtailrahmen schrauben kann, kann man auch an einen Fullyrahmen schrauben. Im Endeffekt brauchst du dafür auch nur einen 5er Imbus und einen Tretlagerschlüssel (wenn das Rad keinen eingepressten Steuersatz hat). Und halt einen Fullyrahmen. Und ein bischen Ahnung worauf man achten soll, damit der Fullyrahmen auch passt (Steuersatztyp, Tretlagertyp, Gabelschaftlänge, Sattelstützdurchmesser, ...).
Also hau dich ran!


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2010)

Hab ich auch gemacht bzw. bin noch dabei. HT war ein Kraftstoff H2, Umbau erfolgt auf Helius CC incl. Dämpfer.

Hab allerdings Gabel, Sattelstütze, Umwerfer, Vorbau, Sattelklemme, Scheibenbremse und Laufräder neu kaufen müssen. Übernommen hab ich Kurbel, Innenlager, Schalthebel, Schaltwerk.

Weil, Gabel vom Federweg nicht gepasst hätte, Vorbau zu lang ist, da Rahmengeo doch etwas anders ist als beim HT, Sattelklemme und Umwerferschelle nicht den gleichen Durchmesser hatten, Laufräder nicht für Disc vorgerichtet warten, Disc brauchte weil HT nur mit Felgenbremse gefahren bin.

Beachten muss man beim Fully-Rahmenkauf die Durchmesser von Umwerferschelle und Sattelklemme ggf auch Stütze (Einsätze zur Nutzung der vorh. gibts zu kaufen.). Und schauen welcher Steuersatz ins Fully passt bzw. ob man den vom HT übernehmen kann. Wären eigentlich die so wichtigen Dinge die man beachten sollte, hoff hab nix vergessen. Ahja, bei ohne Dämpfer musste noch die Dämpferlänge beachten die da rein passt.


----------



## trailjo (22. August 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420111


----------



## Simplonaut (22. August 2010)

Heutzutage ist alles möglich.


----------



## Kettenglied (22. August 2010)

Simplonaut schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist alles möglich.



Ist das jetzt eine Frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartenwal (23. August 2010)

Hallo M132,

melde Dich doch mal bei Dosenbrot, der interessiert sich gerade für de Gegenrichtung.

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## rasumichin (24. August 2010)

Ich wollt im Winter wieder alle Sachen vom Fully Rahmen auf ein Hardtail umbauen, aber in die Richtung gehts bestimmt nicht


----------

